# OT: rudy gay



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

man.. i was just checking up on some stats, rudy gay would have never fitted in houston. he woulda just limited the number of shots yao got. rudy gay is still a zero assist man. i wouldnt be surprised if he went a whole season with less than 50 assists. im so glad we got battier


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm glad people are noticing that now. When the trade was made, it wasn't a question of whether or not Gay's gonna be a talent in this league. It was a question of whether a guy who plays like him would fit in with this team. He's going to take at least 2 seasons to develop into anything resembling a star player, and may take even longer with this team as he likely wont be getting much PT with Snyder and Bonzi much more readily able to contribute. Same goes with Stro. We already have Rafer Alston, so we can't afford to have another dumb guy on the court. 

With Batman, our overall team IQ has gone way up. The need for a 3rd option on this team is overrated. All we really needed was a guy who makes shots on one end and stops on the other, and Battier is as good as anyone at doing that.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Battier hasn't been too bad as a third option so far this season. He has come up with some good double-digit games.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

chn353 said:


> man.. i was just checking up on some stats, rudy gay would have never fitted in houston. he woulda just limited the number of shots yao got. rudy gay is still a zero assist man. i wouldnt be surprised if he went a whole season with less than 50 assists. im so glad we got battier




so someone who does not get assists on the stat sheet is not a good team player? Not getting the assists does not mean he does not pass the ball and work well in a team system.

I don't think its fair to judge people like that. Rudy Gay is forcing shots at the moment in Memphis due to a lack of a true go to guy and players on that team are looking for one. Gay is stepping up to be a leader in his rookie year. We will never know but if he did come to Houston, less pressure to would be on his shoulders to score and he could fit into the way Houston play.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

The complaints weren't about Gay vs. Battier in his first year. Make this thread in 5 years when Battier is the 15th man and Gay is a superstar. That is when this is really going to hurt.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Make this thread in 5 years when Battier is the 15th man and Gay is a superstar.


U mean when Yao becomes a injury prone player and can only play 15-25 games per season and TMAC is playing like the current Penny?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> U mean when Yao becomes a injury prone player and can only play 15-25 games per season and TMAC is playing like the current Penny?


but as a rockets fan, i dont want this team to be one of the NBA's bottom dwellers because we refused to keep our young talent and potential superstar. its nice to want to contend now, but you dont sell out your franchise down the road. (and we could have contended without making that trade)

and i find it funny that the knock on gay in college was he wasnt willing to take over games because his team had 2 better, more experienced options. he was too unselfish then and people claimed he had no passion for the game. now he tries to take over games and people label him a chucker and not a good team player. i think he would have accepted being a role player with yao and tmac.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The rockets made this move because they did not think they could wait for Gay.I suspect they don't believe their window of oppurtunity is more than 3 years at most.McGrady isn't playing like a 27 year old player and they want to make their run while he's able to play like a superstar.

I can't say I believe absolutely in the wisdom of the trade,but I certainly like the message it sends to everyone involved.Your players and your fans should know that you're serious about playing for a title and not content to always wait for some distant future.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> and i find it funny that the knock on gay in college was he wasnt willing to take over games because his team had 2 better, more experienced options. he was too unselfish then and people claimed he had no passion for the game. now he tries to take over games and people label him a chucker and not a good team player. i think he would have accepted being a role player with yao and tmac.


This is very true. At UCONN, he didnt need to take over, because they had 6 other blokes that where talented as well. As well as having Marcus Williams (probably the best PG in college last season), who knew how to get each of his teammates shots and distribute the ball extremely well.

I think he has come into a bad situation at Memphis, with Gasol out and the team not having a proper first option. If you look at how they are playing, basically Gay and Warrick are being forced to lead the offence. Given time, Gay is gonna turn into a good all-round player something kind of like Gerald Wallace or Josh Smith.

We may have given ourselves a good opportunity to win know, but this team is gonna be talentless youth wise in about 4-5yrs. Unless we trade our old guys for draft picks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rudy is going to be a great player, but I just don't think he would have made that big of an impact on the Rockets until few years down the line. He just wouldn't fit in with our system. In Memphis, with Gaol out, now he can flourish and mature faster, possibly becoming a better star then what he would have even been in Houston.

Thats the way i see it


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Rudy Gay is a dirty player. Once we were playing one on one, he pulled my shorts down, bounced the ball off my head and then did a 360 dunk.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I kinda like Battier now. I didn't at first. But now I feel that when he's in there, things won't fall apart too bad, especially when Yao or TMac are out. Battier keeps things in control. Things were always falling apart last year.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

0 assist from gay 2nite again.. not surprising


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

chn353 said:


> 0 assist from gay 2nite again.. not surprising



and 0 points. However, he did look good last night on defense, managing to stay in front of Odom and Bryant while he was marking them.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

battier was always a good fit for this team. he did fit better than gay. the problem is we traded rudy gay and swift and got lesser value in return. we could have gotten more than just battier(or at least should have been able to). i like the addition of battier and he is perfect for the team, but i still don't like th trade because we could have gotten more.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

sherwin said:


> The complaints weren't about Gay vs. Battier in his first year. Make this thread in 5 years when Battier is the 15th man and Gay is a superstar. That is when this is really going to hurt.


 
Well in 5 years the Rockets might have a couple rings on their fingers with the good solid play with Battier as the third scorer and one of the best defenders in the league that they would not have waiting for Gay to develope into more than just a scorer. By the way, how many assits do you think Gay would have feeding Yao in the post this year and how is his defence coming around? Also if you remember he was not the complete package in that draft day deal. How much is Swift producing for you and how will his high priced contract affect any deals for you in the next few years?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Given time, Gay is gonna turn into a good all-round player something kind of like Gerald Wallace or Josh Smith.


RENO2000 nailed it. Gay will never be a superstar. He will be a good all-round player offensively. Only time will tell whether or not he will learn to play defense.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone who says Gay is a ballhog either doesn't watch Memphis games or is ignoring circumstance for the benefit of their argument.

Mike Fratello's offense consists of a weak pick at the top of the key, followed by:

1) The point guard keeping the ball, dribbling a lot and then firing up a dumb contested shot. Zero movement from the other players.

2) The point guard passes to the wing, who isolates and then fires up a shot. Zero movement from the other players.

It's just a bunch of standing around. It's not an offense.

Memphis' A:TO the past three games (all losses):

17:19
10:18
14:19

It's not a system that leads to big assist numbers, and Gay is being told to shoot it often anyway, since our only other offensive threat Mike Miller retreats into his shell every other game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> battier was always a good fit for this team. he did fit better than gay. the problem is we traded rudy gay and swift and got lesser value in return. we could have gotten more than just battier(or at least should have been able to). i like the addition of battier and he is perfect for the team, but i still don't like th trade because we could have gotten more.


You truely underestimate how little value Swift has in the NBA


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> You truely underestimate how little value Swift has in the NBA


just trading rudy gay for shane battier, the rockets would lose value.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> just trading rudy gay for shane battier, the rockets would lose value.


Swift is a negative value without question, so I think that makes the trade more even.

Swift is one of my least favorite players ever. I would have to make up words to describe how bad that guy sucks.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I wonder if Swift still catches the ball, pump fakes, jab steps, pump fakes, jab steps, then shoots the ball from 15 feet.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

bronx43 said:


> I wonder if Swift still catches the ball, pump fake, jab step, pump fake, jab step, then shoot the ball from 15 feet.


He's actually become very adept at driving into the lane, awkwardly throwing the ball off the backboard, bobbling it, regaining it, and then blowing the layup.

Very graceful.

But other than that, yeah, jab step, pump fake, shoot. He sucks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I love how Houston and Memphis fans can discuss how much they love and appreciate Stromie Swift. Its like...makes us buddies over it... lol


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> You truely underestimate how little value Swift has in the NBA


Including Swift in the deal for Battier was what sealed it for Houston. Jerry West wanted Gay. He offered Shane straight up and Houston said NO. Houston countered and said take Swift back so that we can free up a little more cap space. It was that simple.

Outside of Gasol, Miller, and Warrick there wasn't any other player on that team Houston wanted and we all know that Jerry wasn't going to part with any of those players.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I love how Houston and Memphis fans can discuss how much they love and appreciate Stromie Swift. Its like...makes us buddies over it... lol


If you want a laugh, go check out this thread

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=202753


----------

